# Naughty von Wolfstraum



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Just picked up my pup from Lee and Meghan yesterday, she is a Kira von Wolfstraum and Yogy Policia Slovakia pup. Completely adorable, and a little tasmanian devil! She played almost non stop yesterday and got along well with my senior GSD Pasta and loves my husband's springer spaniel. Now she's finally tired herself out and is sleeping a bit. I bet she's going to be a lot of fun to train!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! :wub: Such puppy cuteness!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new addition!! Enjoy her while she's little, as that doesn't last long..


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats! She's adorable. I hope she doesn't live up to her name too much!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable :wub: Keep posting photos please


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

She looks great! Give her a kiss from us! :hugs:


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very cute.!!!!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like she'll be a lot of fun! Enjoy her!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

more pics of the naughty puppy


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats on your puppy! I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Super cute. You are sure asking for it naming her Naughty!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a cutie! But... pick up those shoes now!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!!!!


----------



## misschung (Dec 23, 2009)

She's beautiful, like a sweet little bear! Enjoy every moment of this time!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL No - **I** named her Naughty! Great name for a working puppy!

Thanks for posting the photos.....looking forward to following her growing up here! I know you are going to have a blast with her!

Lee


----------

